# seedling problems...



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Several weeks ago my DW and I setout and started most of the seeds for our garden. Everything has come up and is doing great and ready for the ground to warm up a bit except the spinach. We didn't have any of the spinach come up at all! All seeds were started in the same starter trays, kept in the same conditions in a small 4 shelf greenhouse in the house near the windows for light but over a heat duct to be kept warm and moist. Seeds were watered as needed to keep from drying out.

Any ideas suggestions?:scratch


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm on my second batch of spinach seedlings myself. At least these 2nd ones have "taken". We'll see if they'll make it to the garden. Maybe it was too warm?

Sorry, not very helpful; just want to commiserate.


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

Most spinach packets I've Ever gotten say "direct seed Outdoors " OR "starting indoors Not recommended" and the like............ Spinach LIKES cold weather,does not need "warm" soil and can live through light late frosts; so It's easy to just do the spinach bed early right outside and save yourself a flat. I just planted mine, so can't report sprouting yet;but I do this every year and our Last frost is April 25 or so............. Maybe this advice is somehow Oregon specific to Our seed: :scratch but it Really doubt it!


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

My spinach was sown directly in garden. The seeds I planted in Feb. really took off after our good rain. I am on community water so I haven't watered as we have had some more moisture than in the past. However I am afraid my Feb. planted potatoes have rotted.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree with UniqueOldGal, my guess it would be a temperature issue.

I planted a patch of spinach back around Thanksgiving and we have been eating on it for a long while, it made it through the low teen temps here with only a plastic tent over it. 

One night it got down into the low 20's and I forgot to cover it back up, not a problem though - it made it through just fine.


----------

